# why are my buds so small?



## OGkush (Jun 23, 2007)

im a month into the 12/12 light cycle and my buds seem smaller than they sould be> im growing under a 400 watt hps lamp in a 4ftwide 4ftlong and 6fthigh closet, i use foxfarm soil with flora nova nutes, i leave the door open and turn the fan on when lights are on. what could i be doing wrong?


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 23, 2007)

Nothing.  Let's say it took your plants two weeks just to start flowering.  So, they really have only been growing buds for 2 weeks.  Some strains can be very slow in the beginning of flowering as well... They will make up for it later on in flower though.  What strain is it?  Maybe someone here has grown it before and could help you more.


----------



## OGkush (Jun 23, 2007)

ok thanks. the strains are romulan and kush but the romulan are the ones giving me touble.


----------



## Dada (Jun 24, 2007)

Your plants have probably just finished or are pretty close to finishing the stretching that they do during the first month or so of flower. They have probably nearly doubled in size from what they were when you put them in flower, right? That's where they have been directing their energy. When they slow down on the stretch, that's when they will really start pumping up the buds. Though there are some differences from strain to strain, I think you'll really see that begin in weeks 6-7. You'll almost be able to watch as those buds get fat and frosty.

One thing that you might have done is start giving your plants nutes according to the flowering regimen as soon as you flipped to 12/12. Lots of people continue with the veg nute strength for the first couple of weeks of flower because mj plants do so much stretching early in flower. They kinda transition themselves into flower and they like having those veg nutes early on. If you started them on flower nutes when you flipped to 12/12, that can have something to do with the bud size now, but if you did, don't worry about it now. Your buds will catch up if you are doing everything else right.


----------



## the_riz (Jun 24, 2007)

*Yep. Its not worth worrying about, you really notice the biggest bud boost in the last 2 weeks of flowering, this is when they will become a lot more dense, potent, and they should also puff out dramatically. 

hope this helps  *


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like nothing to be worries about. Could just be slow on the flowering maybe?


----------



## OGkush (Jun 24, 2007)

all the replies are great,thanx.and yeah they did stretch , they went from 8 inches to three feet, im almost out of room. and i did start the nutes at the beginning of 12/12 so thats probably why,will that effect my overall yeild at the end of it all?


----------



## OGkush (Jun 24, 2007)

how much bud would a romulan plant produce if it is three feet tall and has been flowering for two weeks?


----------

